# Dorothy Falls & Bighorn Sheep (from the CO Springs TPF meetup- 56k beware)



## ashfordphoto (Apr 14, 2007)

4 of us went after the Colorado Springs meet up and took pictures at Dorothy Falls. While there, we happened to have an amazing encounter!

Here are my pics, and I'm fully expecting Lars to show his and a new TPF member Julie to show hers :thumbup:


1








2






3






4







5







6 - Look at how close Lars is! They (the sheep) were hanging around us for about an hour. I don't have a zoom lens, so hopefully julie or lars will show us some Great bighorn shots


----------



## Lars Leber (Apr 14, 2007)

Your waterfall photos came out really good. I just put my files on the computer and need some time to sort and edit them.


----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 14, 2007)

most of my waterfall pictures were shaky since I don't have a tripod.  I think this was the trip that sold me on getting one asap.


----------



## Lars Leber (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is most of our group at Garden of the Gods with Pikes Peak in the background. It is an HDR photo, I combined 3 exposures, shot against the sun.






More photos coming soon.


----------



## Lars Leber (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 14, 2007)

very nice!  I'm gonna have to try that HDR stuff someday soon, too.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 15, 2007)

Where are the names of who is who?
And where is the TPF Salute?

Impressive countryside, waterfalls, sheep .... and mostly so _impressive *photos*_ of all three!!!


----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 15, 2007)

No TPF salute .... we aren't quite ready for that .... yet.  

Left to right:  Frizbe (Justin), AshfordPhoto (Kyle), RVs4Fun (Wilson), I forget his name!  (oops), Julie (no TPF name yet), and Lars (Lars).


----------



## monicab28 (Apr 15, 2007)

These pics are awesome, guys!  I wish I could have gone with you to shoot at the waterfall.  I have some really good pics of the bighorn sheep that I took last Fall--aren't they cool animals?  I'm actually going out to Glen Eyrie today to take some portrait shots.  Maybe I'll run into the sheep.  It was nice meeting you!


----------



## WriteHeart (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello from Julie! I finally got registered here (WriteHeart). I haven't had a chance to get to my pictures yet. I have a big meeting at work today and am still preparing for it. Hopefully I will get mine up soon. 

Your pictures are great!


----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome, ladies   Julie - have fun at the meeting, but get your priorities straight!  Let's see those pics...


----------



## Mainiac (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow! Awesome photos everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 16, 2007)

Wonderful!! I'm sorry I couldn't make it for this one


----------

